
Ask HN: How do you transition to a new stack or language for your next job? - faitswulff
I&#x27;d like to switch to a new stack or language for my next job, but it&#x27;s always the most practical and easiest to stick with what I know. What are your strategies for diversifying your experience and actually landing jobs where you&#x27;re new to the programming language or stack?
======
itamarst
You can get jobs in tech stacks you don't know. It's harder, but totally
possible.

Easiest way: switch teams at current job.

If not: find jobs where otherwise you're a great fit (e.g. domain knowledge).
Find companies that are more likely to have learning culture. Emphasize
ability to learn quickly.

Long version: [https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/23/job-with-
technology-...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/23/job-with-technology-
you-dont-know/)

